# Thanks to our Northern Friends!!!



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I would like to thank our friends from the Great White North for taking up the sponsership of this board. 

What did it cost? Less than a penny apiece when spread across the entire country? 

Thanks once again to the people from *Canadia *for giving us a place to hang out.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Alright! Let's hear it for the great country of Canada.

You guys rock!

Seriously, if you've never been to Canada...GO! Some of the most beautiful scenery in the world.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Er... uhm... well, it's news to me, but glad we could help, eh? 

Dan


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I don't know who it is either.

James


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am glad Canada could help. America is to busy trying to save the world from itself.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

Lloyd, I am actually glad life has no background music. I'd get awfully tired of hearing (ducklike sounding) "wonk, wonk, wonk, waaaaaaaa" all the time...

Let's hear it for Canadia! Let's all go rent "Strange Brew" so we can review all that Americans know about their neighbor to the north!


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Uhm...does this mean we have to start spelling things differently, like _colour_ and_ neighbour_, eh?


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

qtan said:


> Uhm...does this mean we have to start spelling things differently, like _colour_ and_ neighbour_, eh?


YES! Also, behaviour. So, like, spell right, eh? :wave: 

Dan


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Like _Canadia_, eh? :wave:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, thanks, Great White North! I've always liked Canadia and tell any Canadians I meet so every time I'm up there or run in to them down in The States. Very nice, friendly place! And I had the best Fish-n-chips I've ever eaten in North America - served up with two pints of Molson Canadian - up in St John's back in September! 

You guys are DaBomb! :thumbsup: 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Oh man... Newfoundland fish and chips... *drool*

Sorry, it's been awhile. 

Dan


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Oh, and thanks, by the way!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thing that made it the absolute best I've ever eaten was that it was fresh caught Cod from the night before! Wish I could remember the name of the pub we ate at. Was just up from the docks and had an Irish name. I want to say something relatively generic like "O'Reilly's Irish Pub".  Great place and the barkeep had that not-quite-Irish lilt. Hope to pass thru there again sometime during my AF career. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

The best I remember was at a small restaurant in a small community (can't remember the name) in Newfoundland. The pier ran directly from the back door of the restaurant into the water... I think it was halibut we had, and man was it ever good. 

Dan


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

qtan said:


> Uhm...does this mean we have to start spelling things differently, like _colour_ and_ neighbour_, eh?





tripdeer said:


> YES! Also, behaviour. So, like, spell right, eh? :wave:
> 
> Dan


And, ironically, take the "u" *out of* "about" and put another "o" in place of it...


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Ziz said:


> And, ironically, take the "u" *out of* "about" and put another "o" in place of it...



Ha ha, I... HEY!!!


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

...and in Brooklyn they remove "r" in their words....instead of saying "garden" it's said "gawden".

I guess I could go on...

....but I won't.

OAB


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

*OT, but...*

I once met a girl from New Hampshire, and I noticed that she didn't pronounce her "T"s. So instead of kitten, it was "Kih-en" and instead of cat it was "cah," but with a hard stop on the H. I actually thought it was really cute. Is this pattern of speech common to the New England area?

Dan


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Guess what I had for dinner last nite




Ches's fish and chips.


thanks for the kind words about the rock.

Rob


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

So, which one of you guys have been here to Newfoundland and haven't looked up me and CCBor?

Huzz


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

My thanks also go oot to our buddies in the Great White North. If it hadn't been for you guys, I'd never have learned aboot how good french fries taste with malt vinegar on them. I guess the U.S. also owes you for William Shatner and Peter Jennings, eh? On the other hand, I'm still keeping my hockey stick away from my workbench.  

So now I suppose we all have to start guzzing beer. Well, if we _have _to-- :drunk:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks from the deep south also "ya'll " . and i can't agree more with ya Mark , malt vinegar on fries is a wonderful taste treat . that and a cold Molson ...ahhhh .
hb


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

koo ook a koo a koo ka chew... kaa ook a koo a koo ka chew 


good day eh! welcome to the great white north. I'm Bob and this is my brother Doug.


How's it goin', eh?


where are the donuts eh!? 

I ate 'em 

you ate 'em ...you hoser!

ah take off eh! You would have to! I had to eat 'em they were soo good lookin eh!

well y'er still a hoser


ahh knock off eh!

well that's our show for today ...good day eh


good day




where are my smokes!?...


ahhh I smoked 'em!


Bob and Doug


good day
Rob


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah! Go Canada...

Umm... it wasn't me


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dave Hussey said:


> So, which one of you guys have been here to Newfoundland and haven't looked up me and CCBor?
> 
> Huzz


Well, I was in St Johns at the end of September, flying Over Here on a C-130. We stayed downtown at an awesome hotel on the bay (Bayside Inn?), not too far from the docks, and about three or so blocks from The Cotton Club. I had PMed RogueWolf (from Starship Modeler, not sure if he comes to these forums or not), got his telephone number and was supposed to set up a time to hook up. However, our aircraft was more than five hours late departing Little Rock AFB and so didn't arrive at St John's 'til after midnight. I did call and talk to RogueWolf the next day and hoped to buy him lunch, but he couldn't get away from work....  

Oh, well. Maybe next time! 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

This is the place:

http://www.oreillyspub.com

I don't think I should post a link to that club you mentioned! But here's George Street:

http://www.foundlocally.com/StJohns/Dining/BarScene.htm

And Ches's fish and Chips:

http://www.chessfishandchips.ca/home.html

We should have a model convention here next summer! 

Huzz


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That's the place! Thanks for the link, Dave! Loved the food, which was steamin' hot! The beer was icecold, too! Highly recommend it and I hope to eat there again someday. :thumbsup: 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yep! Thanks from me, too!

Being a Canada*y*, I appreciate the country that was named after my ancient Celtic family.  

Any country with as many firearms in private possession as y'all have is all right in my book! :wave:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

All Americans repeat after me:

LONG JOHN SILVER'S SUCKS COD!!!

I'm puttin' on me paper pirate's hat, mateys.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

Who here is from the Northwest Territories and HOW DO YOU FIND HOBBY STORES UP THERE ? ? ? ? ? 

Following, find today's Canadian History Lesson:








Given Royal Approval on February 7, 1957, by Queen Elizabeth II. The upper portion, white with a serrated base, represents the dangerous Polar ice. The wavy blue line represents the Northwest Passage through which many early explorers attempted to find a shipping route to Cathay (the Orient). The lower portion is divided diagonally into green and red sections. The dividing line, representing the treeline (above which trees no longer grow), separates the trees, represented by green, and the tundra, represented by red. The gold in the green section and the white fox in the red section represent the minerals and furs which have been the basis of the wealth and prosperity of the Northwest Territories from its early history to the present.


----------



## artic316 (Sep 12, 2000)

ost15jr said:


> Who here is from the Northwest Territories and HOW DO YOU FIND HOBBY STORES UP THERE ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> Following, find today's Canadian History Lesson:
> 
> ...


I be from yon far off place.We have 1 hobby store JJ hobbies.We also have a Walmart.Sometimes I must shop south of the border because of a limited selection.BTW we don't live in igloos.The hobbyshop can get stuff it is just a little pricey.Hey great history lesson.



improvise,adapt and overcome.we are the fellowship of modelers.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Well I'll be...*



artic316 said:


> ...BTW we don't live in igloos...


Huh - ya learn something new every day on this forum...


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

I haven't for years. (...mostly because it melted a few years back.)

...but you should see my new log cabin!

OAB


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

It is a nice cabin. Just needs a roof now.  

James


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Right. Well...there was a roof....*NO* more storing the beer, maple syrup, or back bacon on the roof anymore, James!!

...oh....and _aboot_ that moose you just ran over....well, you can just stuff it this time! We need another moose head hangin on the wall like we need another hole in the roof!

Now get back _oot_side and trap us some more beavers. Winter's comin' and we'll havr be makin' some more boots for our new Hudson's Bay Store snow shoes we just ordered!

OAB


----------

